# coconut fiber for tree frogs



## patches2593 (Feb 3, 2013)

i know there is a frog forum but i dont want to make an account just to ask this one question. or a couple

so i have a green tree frog and i have cocnut fiber as substrate.

is it bad if he were to eat the substrate? he's jumped onto the coconut fiber before to catch a cricket and he got a mouth full of fiber so it worried me if he would die from eating it or from a blockage.


is this the best substrate or should i use something else?

opinions and everything is needed

thank you


----------



## bunnyornot (Feb 8, 2013)

You use coco fiber for pacman frogs so I don't see why it would be a problem for tree frogs. go to the forum and put it in the search box - if someone else asked and got an answer you'll be able to read it.


----------



## MILU (Feb 26, 2013)

I bought green coconuts 'cause I wanted to drink the water, my bunny bit the external coconut fiber and ate it, she seems to like it a lot! Does anyone know if it's safe for rabbits?


----------



## Fodderfeed (Mar 12, 2013)

The cocofiber(cocotek) I got it to grow plants with isnt good for pets if ingested because it doesnt just have coconut in it so the lady told me at the wheatgrasskits website.


----------



## DUSTBUNNY-CLYDE (Mar 12, 2013)

i dont think they ingest a lot!! my fire bellied toads get their forest floor substrat in their months all the time catching crickets!! they'll b ok!!


----------

